# Crate Training- Naps & before bedtime



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I only use the crate at night, or if I go out for a couple of hours. Otherwise Bodie sleeps wherever he wants to. I also have another dog and he likes to sleep next to her and one of my cats too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't think there's any hard rule that says your pup has to or should nap in the crate, think it's up to you or what you prefer. 

You can let your pup nap where he is and continue to watch him for needed potty breaks. 

Do you leave the crate door open so he can go in and out if he wants?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

If he actually has an off switch to nap outside his crate (Noah did not at that age), then there's no reason to move him to the crate, IMHO.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't move Hazel into the crate to nap at that age, as long as I was home. I did put a cat collar on her with a little bell, so I could hear when she started moving around, since that usually meant it was pee time.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I think that crate training should be consistent especially for a young pup. I put Amber in the crate every time she needed to sleep during that age. If she fell asleep somewhere else I moved her to the crate. If I can't keep an eye on her, she goes into the crate. That's how they learn that the crate is for sleeping and relax time. As the dog gets older, you can be more lenient. I still put Amber in the crate if I can't keep an eye on her, since she has this really bad habit of picking things up and chewing them (I do this for her safety)..but during the day when I'm around, she can sleep wherever she wants to, except for at night. I've recently bought her a dog bed, so she is learning that this is her alternative sleeping and STAY PUT place. She herself voluntarily goes into the crate now, each time she knows I need to leave the house and could not take her with me, or if its night time, and she knows we are all preparing to go to bed (upstairs). Amber sleeps alone downstairs in the living room.


----------

